# Ordnung in der Werkstatt - Paternoster/Minihochregal?



## Markus (9 Oktober 2007)

so leute brauch mal ein paar meinungen und kreative ideen.

als wir haben ein neue werkstatt gebaut.
ganz im gegensatz zu meinen privatgemächern lege ich in der werkstatt viel wert auf ordnung...

für den ganzen kleinkram (taster, schütze, sps baugruppen,...) schwebt mir ein paternoster vor.
ein paternoster lohnt sich vom platz her vermutlich nicht, habe eh nur gute 3m höhe. ausser ich geh durch die decke.
wo gibts gebrauchte paternoster, ein neugerät macht preislich keinen sinn bei der auslastung...

ich finde paternoster sind halt eine saubere staufreie sache, regale will ich nur ungern...

heute ist mir dann die super idee gekommen! warum nicht das bauen wofon jeder azubi träumt, ein großes kleines hochregallager mit kleinen schubladen?
der aufwand ist nicht allzugroß und es würde auch mir eine freude machen das zu bauen.


was würdet ihr tun?


----------



## Question_mark (9 Oktober 2007)

*Hier meine Methode*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> was würdet ihr tun?



und 



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> das bauen wofon jeder azubi träumt,



Dann stelle einen Azubi ein und lass ihn den Paternoster bauen. Nützlich für Dich und Traumerfüllung des Azubi ...   

Aber Spass beiseite, Kosten/Nutzen passen da nicht. Ich bevorzuge gegenüber den offenen Regalen mindestens Schränke mit Türen. Dä Driss, den ich im Moment nicht brauche, den will ich auch nicht noch ständig im offenen Regal anschauen müssen, also muss der für mich unsichtbar erstmal verschwinden  
Diese Lösung ist kostengünstig und ich bin zufrieden. Aber einmal im Jahr wird ausgemistet und alles in 3 Kategorien eingeteilt :
1) Dieses Teil brauche ich unbedingt noch
2) Dieses Teil brauche ich vielleicht noch (also noch mal überlegen)
3) Dieses Teil habe ich seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr in der Hand gehabt, Abflug in den Müllcontainer

Wenn Punkt 2 mehr als 30% der Gesamtmenge ausmacht, dann habe ich irgendwie falsch sortiert  

Hilft Dir das weiter  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## maxi (10 Oktober 2007)

Ich würd dir zu den Hochregal raten. Mit Plastikboxen.
So kannst du deine Sachen ins SAP (Je nachdem was du nutzt) rein hauen und den Lagerort. 
Da weisst du immer was du alles im Lager hast.
Schlimmste ist sonst immer die Scheiss sucherei, die Kostet einfach unmängen an Zeit und Geld. Richtig viel Geld.

Mal nachgesehen, Motor mit der und der Drehzahl und der Leistung, Zack, ist da, Zack, steht bereit. Oder rgad das ganze Kabelkleinkram und Schnickschnackszeugs. 
Sehr schön dazu ist das du Vermerke machen kannst wofür das Zeug gelagert wurde. Ersatzteil für Kunde sowieso. Über wegen Änderung vom Angebot sowiso usw.

Was danna uch noch sehr cool ist du kannst übers N95 oder PDA von überall aus mal schnell nachsehen ob du das Teil im Lager hast. Da du es ja wegen deinem Hochregal ja in eingetippselt hast.

Grüsse


----------



## Ralle (10 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ein paternoster lohnt sich vom platz her vermutlich nicht, habe eh nur gute 3m höhe. ausser ich geh durch die decke.



Also, "durch die Decke gehen" ist doch nicht neues bei dir !

Bei 3m Höhe lohnt sich ein Paternoster genauso wenig, wie ein Hochregallager.
Dann lieber ein ordentliches Regal, mit Einschüben und Schränken, oder hohe Schränke, mit einer Etage obenauf, wo man nochmal diverse Sachen ablegen kann.


----------



## zotos (10 Oktober 2007)

Stell den maxi als Azubi ein. Der baut Dir ein vollautomatisches ein Bierkasten-Hochregal. Und SAP gibt es ja nun auch endlich für den Mittelstand.

Ich finde so einen Paternoster zwar recht hübsch aber ich denke das sich selbst ein gebrauchter nicht lohnen wird. Wenn man einen spott billig bekommt steigt die Gefahr das der oft zickt.


----------



## Ralle (10 Oktober 2007)

@Markus


Hattest du nicht einen Robbi zum spielen gekauft? Stell den auf eine Laufkatze und laß ihn Kisten einsortieren, und von maxi laßt du dir SAP einrichten .


----------



## maxi (10 Oktober 2007)

Sap lässt man sich von jungen Informatik Studentinnen eintichten.
Dann kannst wenigstens sagen, Dmalas als wir SAP bekommen haben, das waren noch geile Zeiten *fg*


Stell liebr den Zotos als Lageristen ein, dann ist er von der Strasse weg.


----------



## vollmi (10 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> so leute brauch mal ein paar meinungen und kreative ideen.




Also als Tip: Wenn du das Paternoster oder das Hochregallager baust. Verbau gleich die Teile die du eigentlich einlagern wolltest. Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe erschlagen


----------



## zotos (10 Oktober 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Sap lässt man sich von jungen Informatik Studentinnen eintichten.
> ...


...prust. 
Es gibt also einen Bereich in dem Du noch weniger Ahnung hast als der SPS-Bereich ;o)



maxi schrieb:


> ...
> Stell liebr den Zotos als Lageristen ein, dann ist er von der Strasse weg.



Das wäre was.


----------



## maxi (10 Oktober 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> ...prust.
> Es gibt also einen Bereich in dem Du noch weniger Ahnung hast als der SPS-Bereich ;o)
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ne, du hast mal wieder keinen Plan,

schon mal was von bachelor gehört? So mitlerweile?
PS: Hat nichts mit Brot oder Kuchen zu tun.


----------



## Exmexx (10 Oktober 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> schon mal was von bachelor gehört? So mitlerweile?


 
Das war doch der Weichspüler mit dem " Willst du diese Rose haben"!


----------



## Tobi P. (10 Oktober 2007)

Für Kleinkram wie Aderendhülsen, Kabelschuhe, Schrauben etc. habe ich mir ein paar Sortimo-Kisten angeschafft. Alles schön übersichtlich und ich kann es bei Bedarf auch mitnehmen. Bei dir wird es wahrscheinlich eine größere Menge sein, da empfehle ich Materialschränke mit Sichtlagerboxen. Letztere bitte beschriften, sonst sucht man sich nen Wolf. Eine farbliche Sortierung wäre da sicherlich auch nicht schlecht, z.b. rot= Schrauben Muttern etc, blau= Aderendhülsen, gelb= Kabelschuhe usw.
Für größeres entweder Schäferkisten (das sind auch Sichtlagerkisten, aber die Metallausführung davon) oder Kunststoffkisten die in ein Regal oder besser Schränke eingeordnet werden. Vorne drauf dann ein Aufkleber mit Typ, Hersteller und Bestellnummer.
Hochregallager - naja, ich weiss ja nicht wieviele Teile du immer so am Lager hast aber das tönt doch ein wenig übertrieben 

Ich hab ja das beste Ordnungssystem überhaupt - alles was ich an größeren Teilen brauche hat der Großhändler um die Ecke sauber eingelagert und ich brauch nur über die Straße gehen und es abholen 


Gruß Tobi


----------



## zotos (10 Oktober 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> ...
> schon mal was von bachelor gehört? So mitlerweile?
> PS: Hat nichts mit Brot oder Kuchen zu tun.



Im Gegensatz zu Dir habe ich nicht nur davon gehört.

Aber maxi bitte mach weiter. Ich liebe es wie Du mit Ausdrücken, die Du irgendwo aufgeschnappt hast, um Dich wirfst. Du denkst dann zwar das Dich jeder für einen Experten hält. Aber die Mehrheit erkennt den Blender und lacht.


----------



## maxi (10 Oktober 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu Dir habe ich nicht nur davon gehört.
> 
> Aber maxi bitte mach weiter. Ich liebe es wie Du mit Ausdrücken, die Du irgendwo aufgeschnappt hast, um Dich wirfst. Du denkst dann zwar das Dich jeder für einen Experten hält. Aber die Mehrheit erkennt den Blender und lacht.


 
Das stimtm überhaupt nicht was du da behauptest.
Vor allem glaube ich dir absolut nicht das du einen Akademischen Grad hast. Da fehlt es in manchen Sachen einfach zu weit bzw genzlich.
Ich glaube schon das du Technisch und Praktisch einiges drauf hast und bestimmt gut bist, aber mehr auch nicht. Das heutige drum herum kennst du sicher nicht und hast auch sicher nicht die Ausbildungen dazu.
Habe ich da Recht?

Wir haben bei uns 4 oder 5 Studenten für ihr Bachelor mit beim SAP drinnen. Weiss gar ned wieviel da insgesammt im Konzern da sind.


----------



## knabi (10 Oktober 2007)

@Maxi: Bist Du eigentlich SAP-Vertriebspartner  ?
Das letzte, was ich in einer kleinen Firma bräuchte, wäre SAP.
Und zu den Kosten: Was kostet es eigentlich, jedes Teil, das im Lager rumschwirrt, zu erfassen und in irgendeinem Programm einzutickern? Da brauchst Du ja einen Vollzeit-Lageristen  

Gruß

Holger

P.S.: Ich wäre auch für geschlossenes Schranksystem!


----------



## zotos (10 Oktober 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> ...
> Vor allem glaube ich dir absolut nicht das du einen Akademischen Grad hast. Da fehlt es in manchen Sachen einfach zu weit bzw genzlich.
> Ich glaube schon das du Technisch und Praktisch einiges drauf hast und bestimmt gut bist, aber mehr auch nicht. Das heutige drum herum kennst du sicher nicht und hast auch sicher nicht die Ausbildungen dazu.
> Habe ich da Recht?
> ...



Ich habe nie behauptet einen Akademischen Grad zu haben. Liest Du das was Du lesen willst, oder das was da steht?


----------



## Tobi P. (10 Oktober 2007)

Nach einigen Erfahrungen mit SAP-Mitarbeitern ist das einzige, was ich für diese Firma übrig habe ein satter Tritt in den Arsch. So unfreundlich wie von denen bin ich bis jetzt noch nirgendwo behandelt worden :twisted:
Und damit diese Arschlöcher mal ein bisschen Konkurrenz bekommen:

Es gab da auch mal ein Opensource-Warenwirtschaftssystem namens CAO-Faktura  


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Tobi P. (10 Oktober 2007)

Sag mal Zotos, willst du nicht mit dem Maxi ne Fernsehserie machen? Das könnte lustig werden


----------



## dtsclipper (10 Oktober 2007)

@ markus:

Stimmt, ein Paternoster geht nicht.
Aber es gibt schnuckelige kleine aber echte Lagerfahrzeuge für so was.
Ich kenne einen Laden der baut sowas.
Nur werden die Wahrscheinlich den Kostenrahmen etwas ausweiten.

Etwa so wie wenn Du versuchst mit einer 8.8er FlAK einen Fuchs zu erschiessen - theoretisch gehts, aber Sinn machts keinen...

griele Füße dtsclipper


----------



## Ralle (10 Oktober 2007)

dtsclipper schrieb:


> Etwa so wie wenn Du versuchst mit einer 8.8er FlAK einen Fuchs zu erschiessen - theoretisch gehts, aber Sinn machts keinen...



Doch, wenn der Fuchs um einen Hals liegt und in einem Flieger sitzt, machts wieder Sinn ,


----------



## dtsclipper (10 Oktober 2007)

Gut gekontert, Bruder !


----------



## jabba (10 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Markus,

für die kleinere Teile geht vieleicht ein Apothekerschrank

http://cgi.ebay.de/Apothekenschrank...6462091QQihZ006QQcategoryZ34384QQcmdZViewItem

Artikel 160166462091


----------



## Hermann (10 Oktober 2007)

offene regale sind gar nicht so schlecht...
du siehst das zeug auf ein blick musst halt mal richtig sortieren & beschriften, dann gehste rein und nach ner zeit kannste blind dein zeug greifen ohne groß türen zu öffnen...
aderendhülsen etc ham wir in schäferkisten


----------



## Tobi P. (10 Oktober 2007)

Naja, ich bevorzuge Türen. Bei offener Lagerung staubt das Zeug zu schnell ein, ausserdem hat man bei geschlossenen Schränken auch eine gewisse Übersicht, wer in der Fa. alles Zugang zum Material hat. Ich kenn einen Fall, wo die Jungs von der Putzkolonne sich gelegentlich beim Installationsmaterial bedient haben :twisted:
Wenn es sichtbar bleiben soll, gibts ja Schränke mit Sichttüren.


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Markus (10 Oktober 2007)

@jabba
also so ein funierholzding im 70er jahre style stelle ich mir für kein geld der welt in die werkstatt...


@alle
ja im großen und ganzen habe ich ein problem mit offenen regalen wegen staub. von daher wären mir schränke am liebsten. die sind aber auch nicht billig und wenn man für einen gebrauchten paternoster 4000€ rechnet, dann ist die differenz nicht mehr so hoch.
der paternoster hat eben alle vorteile eines schrankes, ist aber zugänglicher und kompakter...


das mit dem minihochregal war auch eher als spass gedacht, da es dazu in letzter zeit immer wieder fragen gibt. sowas wäre auch nicht praktikabel, ich will nicht davorstehen und wissen was ich will bzw. am besten noch die nummer haben, ich muss das zeug überblicken können. wenn ich am "basteln" bin weiß ich vorher eh selten was ich wil...


die frage ist:

- regale
- schränke
- paternoster
- ???


kennt von euch keiner eine insolvenzbude oder sowas wo man ein paar solche dinger abstauben kann?


----------



## Hermann (10 Oktober 2007)

also, bei ebay gibts oft so insolvenzt zeug , ersteigern, 7,5 tonner mieten holen, freuen


----------



## Tobi P. (10 Oktober 2007)

Um wie viele Schränke würde es sich denn eigentlich genau handeln? Mein Chef hat für unsere neue Werkstatt damals auch haufenweise neue Schränke bei unserem Großdealer geordert und auch nen Mengenrabatt bekommen. Die Dinger sind ~450 tief, ~2000 hoch und ~1000 breit (gibts auch noch breiter). Bei ner Deckenhöhe von 3m kannst du dann auch noch ein paar Kisten obendrauf lagern.


Gruß Tobi


----------



## TommyG (10 Oktober 2007)

Unsere Apotheke 

hat sich son Ding geleistet. Zwei Regale, so knapp nen Meter auseinander, in der Mitte ne Schiene, wo nen Pick'n'place'r seinen Dienst tut. sieht net nur cool aus, sondern spart auch Platz und vieeel Zeit..

Greetz, Tom


----------



## jabba (10 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> @jabba
> also so ein funierholzding im 70er jahre style stelle ich mir für kein geld der welt in die werkstatt...


 
Hallo Markus,

das war nur mal ein Vorschlag, ab und zu sind halt auch welche in weiss oder grau dabei. Ich hab mir aus Spanplatten-Weiss die Regale passend gebaut, und mit Kistenweise Stapelboxen gefüllt. Da eine Türe vor zu setzen wäre auch kein Problem. Die fertigen Dingern sind ja schön, aber ich finde schweine teuer. 
In der Werkstatt hab ich über Eck ein Regalsystem von Würth stehen,
kostet 20€ im Jahr Miete (auch nur mal so ein Tipp)


----------



## nade (10 Oktober 2007)

Und nicht zu vergessen bei Hilti einen Fleet Managmentvertrag zu machen. 
Also ein Vollautomatisches "Hochregallager", wo halt über Eingabe entsprechedne "Lagerbox" aus dem  Regal geholt werden würde, wäre schon schön, würde nur ettliches an Kohle an Material verbrauchen.
Würde sagen für Verbrauchsmaterialien (Aderendhülsen, Kabelschuhen, Schrauben, Dübel:----) und Verschleißteilen (Bohrer, Trennscheiben, ..) Regale, und für PG´s und Zubehör Schränke. Leitungsmaterial reicht auch ein Regal... bzw Mehrere.
Also wohl bestücktes Materiallager kann locker 100m² schlucken, und es fehlt immernoch was, auch in Kleinstmengen...


----------



## Gecht (11 Oktober 2007)

Was auch praktisch ist und Platz spart ist eine Arbeitsinsel in der Mitte des Raumes aus halbhohen Schränken Rücken an Rücken mit ner Holzplatte drauf.
Sehr zu empfehlen für Bastler, alles gleich griffbereit.


----------

